# افضل مشروعات من البيت



## bddeewqii (19 نوفمبر 2011)

* مشروع الطباعة على الملابس  * 


*معصرة زيت سمسم *
*محل ادوات صحية *
*محطة تحلية مياه *

* تأجير اتوبيسات  * 

*فندق 5 نجوم *
*شركة طيران *
*مكتبة للأدوات المكتبية *

* تربية البط المسكوفي  * 

*خياطة ثياب نسائية والملايات وستائر وغيرها *

* تعبئة وتغليف من الم**نزل  * 



* طبخ الأكل المنزلي*

*زراعة نباتات الزينة *
*مشروع صيدلية *
*شركات للمقاولات *

* ورشة صيانة المكيف  * 


* زراعة الأرز  * 

*محل سوبر ماركت *
* زراعة الذرة  *




* شركة للاستيراد والتص* *د**ير  * 



* زراعة الخضروات  *



* زراعة البرسيم  *



* مصنع للملابس الجاهزة  * 
*مصنع للأثاث *

* مركز تعليمي لتقوية الطلاب  *





* تأجير سيارات  * 

* شركة سياحة  * 



*محل تجارة قطع غيار الكمبيو**تر *
*تدريب على الاشغال اليدوية والخياطة *

* مصنع للحديد والصلب  *


*شركة بترول *
*محل جزار *

* محل بيع الأدوات الإلكترونية  * 

*محل الأدوات الكهربائية *

* مطعم لسندوتشات اللحوم  * 

*مصنع للجبن *
*تربية المواشي *
*مشروع زراعة الورد البلدي وبيعة *
*مشروع التعليم عن بعد *
*تصليح وبيع الكادليز *

* ورشة نجارة  * 

*صنع تشكيل الشمع *

* الربح من جوجل ادسنس  * 

*تربية ارانب *

* بيع الذهب الصيني  * 

* شرح العمل بشركات البيع المباشر  *



* موقع تفاعلى خدمي على الأنترنت  * 


*مشروع حضانة *
*تأجير شقق للسياح *
*مشروع محل حدادة *
*مصنع للسجاد *
*مصنع للأسمدة الزراعية *

* مشروع محل نجارة  * 

*مصنع للسيارات *
*مصنع للغزل والنسج *

* مشروع منحل  * 

*مزرعة سمكية *

* زراعة النخل  * 

* مركز تعليم للغات  *


*محل الأجهزة الكهربائية *
*محطة بنزين *
*زراعة عيش الغراب *

* زراعة القمح  * 

* تربية دواجن  * 



*مزرعة للألبان *
*مصنع للزبد *

* زراعة الفواكة  * 

*زراعة الأسطح *

* زراعة الموالح  * 

*مصنع للأجهزة الكهربائية *
*مصنع للأوراق* 

* مصنع للأسمنت  * 

*مصنع للزجاج والبلور *
*مصنع للمنتاجات الجلدية *
*مطعم فول وطعمية *
*مطعم للدجاج المحمر *
*مشروع كفتيريا *

* محل للأيس كريم  * 


* محل حلويات  * 
*مشروع محل كشري *


*محل الملابس الجاهزة *
*محل الأحذية *
*محل بقالة *
*محل للألبان ومشتقاته *
*محل عطور *

* محل أكسيسورات المحمول  * 

*محل بيع زهور *

* محل بيع المنظفات  * 

*رشة لكهرباء السيارات *
*فندق 4 نجوم *
*فندق 3 نجوم *
*مدينة ملاهي *
*شبكة للتليفونات المحمولة *
* شركة برمجيات لشبكة الأنترنت  * 


*شركة توكيل لمركة تليفونات محمولة عالمية *

* شركة توكيل لمركة كمبيوتر عالمية  * 

*شركة توكيل لمركة أدوات إلكترونية عالمية *

* محل صيانة وتجميع لأجهزة الكمبيوتر  * 

*جامعة خاصة *

* مشروع معهد خاص  * 

* مدرسة إعدادية  * 




* مدرسة ابتدائي  * 

*مدرسة من الروضة حتى الثانوية *
*مدرسة ثانوية *

* مركز تعليمي للأطفال  * 


* مركز تعليمية للكمبيوتر  * 


* مؤسسة للكتب الخارجية  * 

*جمعية خيرية للمعاقيين *

* جمعية خيرية للفقراء  * 

*مركز للياقة البدنية (جيم) *

* كوافير للرجال  * 

*الكمبوست (السماد العضوي) *
*محل نسخ مفاتيح *

* مشروع وحدات تصنيع الألبان الصغيرة  * 


* تعليم القرآن الكريم عبر الانترنت بالصوت والصورة  * 

*مشروع إنتاج السماد العضوى *

* تعبئة أحبار الطابعات  * 

*محل أسقف معدنية *
*مصنع للأكياس البلاستك *
*هتجوز بجنيه *

* شركة برمجة إفتراضية  * 


* صناعة سيارة محلية  * 


* دورة تعليم الهكر  *


* فريش ماركت  *


*شركه دعايه واعلان *
*اعمال بالموزاييك *

* تصنيع اجهزة علمية تستخدم في معامل كليات الهندسة  * 


* إختراع في محرك السيارة  * 

*إختراع في وقود السيارة *

* إختراع في توفير علف أرخص للمواشي  * 


* إختراع في بدن السيارة  * 


* إختراع في زيادة الإنتاج من المحاصيل  * 

* إختراع في تسهيل التربية أو الزراعة  * 




* إختراع أو تطوير ميكنة صناعية  * 

*جمعية خيرية لتجميل الحي *
*جمعية خيرية لرعاية الطفل اليتيم *
*جمعية خيرية لرعاية الفقراء *
*جمعية خيرية لتيسير الزواج *
*جمعية خيرية لرعاية أطفال الشوارع *
* جمعية خيرية لمحو الأمية*




* كوفي شوب لمحبي القرآءة  * 

*شركة خدمية ضامنة للجودة *

* كوافير للسيدات  *


----------

